# IDPA Competition



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone here shoot IDPA Competition? I am very interested in learning more about this. I havnt been shooting handguns for all that long but i think this would be an excellent way to improve skills and would be a ton of fun. I don't think my sub compact would be the best gun so it would be an excuse to get a new toy also!! I found a range just West of Columbus that has a shoot every month? If anyone shoots, please fill me in.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

It's a lot of fun. Go to IDPA web site and get a Rule Book first, Might as well join, support the sport. They'll send you everything you need to get started. Read the Rule Book . There's a lot of rules you'll learn as you go but some you need to know before you step up there, so read the Rule Book first. Once you get going and get hooked you'll find where all the shoots are you'll probably be out every weekend. Most clubs have web sites with scheduals. You'll shouldn't have any problem finding some around Columbus. It's intense and fun. Be safe. Oh yea did I mention the rules, there's a lot. Best thing to do is get the rule book and read it first. It helps out big time.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I downloaded the rule book and read every word of it last night. There is a ton of rules. The thing that interests me most is the fact that no competition only guns or accesaries are aloud. Seems geared so much more toward the average shooter. I assume there is still tough competition but you shouldnt be competing against $3000 custom competition pistols which I don't intend to invest in. I'm gonna go spectate the next event I can find in town and get the feel for it before I go get a new gun.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

They try to make it fair so shooters participate in the same skill level. Most weekend matches you'll go to you don't have to be a IDPA member or classified to shoot. When you start out pick a low classification. After a couple of matches you'll see about where you stand. I started out as MM. Which was just right cause after I joined and shot the classifier match I'm still MM. If you want to shoot a sanctioned match you'll have become a member and shoot the classifier. It's kinda like a golf handicap. if you shoot a sanctioned match and shoot better than your classification, they'll move you up. Weeds the sandbaggers out. Lot of fun.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm very excited. Ive been sitting here all weekend watching videos and reading as much as I can. One thing I noticed alot was when reading the rule book, IDPA strongly discouraged setting up courses where the competitor is running between targets and they also discouraged against any reloads during competition other than a slide lock reload yet most of the videos are run and gun type cources and I'm seeing alot of tactical reloads during competition. I also noticed that very few people were using a concealment garment in the videos yet the rule book states it is required. Maybe these videos I'm watching are unsanctioned events and they make thier own rules, I dunno. The clubs here locally that I have located are sanctioned clubs so we'll see how it goes when I attend an event. I have done a ton of research on guns for competition. I'm thinking a Springfield XD(M) 9mm. Sounds like those have been tearning up the circuits!!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have shot IDPA for a few years now its a lot of fun
I shoot At Big darby in West Jefferson and Pickaway Co. Sportsman's club outside of circleville
defensivepistol.org
bigdarbycreeksr.com
pcsirange.com

Where do they shoot in Columbus?
I shoot in all Div. ssp esp cdp ssr esr, just depends on which gun and ammo I have.
A lot of rules but really very simple.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Glocks and some M&Ps now rule SSP----- I shoot Glock 34 or M&P pro 9mm
ESP guns seem to be 1911 in 40 or 9mm------I shoot Glock 35 in 40 
CDP is mostly 1911 in 45acp----------------I shoot Glock 21sf or kimber 1911
ESR is revolvers that reload with moon clips--I shoot S&W 625 45acp
SSR is revolvers that reload with speed loaders--I shoot S&W 686 38sp


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Angler, I replied to your PM.

I settled on the Springfield XDm 9. I have to shoot it in ESP because it is a single action gun. It is extremely accurate. I impress myself with it everytime I shoot it. Waiting for my holster to come in (Blade Tech Sting Ray) so I can practice drawing and doing some dry fire drills. I know I'm gonna be slow in the beginning but I should be reasonably accurate. Looking forward to it, cant wait!!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Blaster, can't you practice with the holster that came with the xdm?

I'm stockpiling primers and brass to start loading up for mine. I just need to find a decent lead bullet that will reliably chamber in the xdm9.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah I suppose I could. The holster that came with it has a forward cant though and I ordered a vertical one. I guess I just feel like I should be practicing with what I'll be using. The XD Gear holster may be adjustable too, I havnt messed with it to see. My Blade Tech will be here Tues anyhow.

I found a guy that sells reman ammo for pretty reasonable rates. He said he can sell me 1000 rounds for 200 bucks so I'm gonna get some samples from him and see how they shoot. That price is cheaper than the value boxes at Wal Mart. I believe he is in Cardington. It is called Buckeye Bullets. I ran into him at a gun show. He dosnt have a website that I could find.


----------

